# Graveyard Name



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Only going to have a walk-through this party, plan on having a haunted graveyard. I am wanting a good name but can't seem to think up any that is very "catchy" or that evokes shivers just by its sound! I live in a rural community named Mansfield on Mansfield Road and that just doesn't leave much to work with, any suggestions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What's your theme?


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I really don't have a theme for my party this year, I am decorating my garage into a large dining area, going to use spooky ideas suggested by Forum members, candles, spider webs, drapes, etc. For the graveyard I have been looking at ideas from Skull and Bone and LoveManor. Every year I have had a theme, or story to go by, this year I am trying to do simple but scary. It's been a hard year since my divorce and I just want to enjoy Halloween this year, not be as stressed with the great big charity haunt I do every year.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

"Charles Manson - Mansfield Plot"
"Mansfield Manson graveyard"
"Charles Manson Shallow Graves"



PeeWeePinson said:


> Only going to have a walk-through this party, plan on having a haunted graveyard. I am wanting a good name but can't seem to think up any that is very "catchy" or that evokes shivers just by its sound! I live in a rural community named Mansfield on Mansfield Road and that just doesn't leave much to work with, any suggestions?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Manson Mausoleums


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about Dead Mans Field Cemetery?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The Burial Grounds
Whispering Meadows
The Wandering Spirit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Buyers Remorse


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Forsaken Cemetery
Fallen Angel Cemetery
Resurrection Cemetery
Silent Hill Cemetery
Garden of Lost Souls
Batesville Cemetery
Undead Cemetery
Restless Acres


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

"Broken Dreams Cemetery"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Widow Hill Cemetery


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm loving them! Keep them coming!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are any going in the direction you were thinking?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You just said it! Shivers!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Moon Over Mansfield Cemetery


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I liked Dead Man's Field Cemetery myself. Props Joker.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Ever-rot Cemetery
Mansfield Burying Grounds
Mansfield's Dead


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

thought of another one... was 1/2 asleep (yes, I know it's not even 9:30, but I start work at 5am) and I didn't want to forget it.

Stones and Bones Graveyard


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this should keep you busy;
http://www.pa-roots.com/cemeterynames.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Moon Over Mansfield Cemetery


Sound like a Denny's breakfast!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was thinking Drew Carey theme.."moon over Parma tonight" :smoking:

Mourning Wind 
Ravenhorst (I was thinking of adopting a version of this for my yard haunt)

Goodbury, Gateman and Graves??? LOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

"Parma Moon Cemetary"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like FE's "Whispering Meadows"....I used "Lost Cemetery" for mine-


----------

